# Regex zum Entfernen von mehrzeiligen Kommentaren



## L-ectron-X (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Ausdruck, mit dem ich NetBeans mit der Suchen/Ersetzen-Funktion dazu überreden kann, alte mehrzeilige Kommentare aus meinem Quellcode zu entfernen.

Bsp.:

```
/* ToDo: Überarbeiten der Druck-Ausgabe */
```
Eine solche Zeile möchte ich mit _nichts_ ersetzen (löschen).

Ich freue mich auf eure Tipps.


----------



## nrg (8. Mai 2010)

also bei eclipse kann man nach regex suchen und da würde dann
/\*.*\*/
funtkionieren


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mai 2010)

Danke! Das funktioniert auch in Netbeans. :toll:


----------

